# Buying a car in Dubai with Sharjah residency.



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm new to the UAE. My residency visa is from Sharjah and so is my driver's license. Would I have a problem buying a car in Dubai and registering it there? Or does it have to be done in Sharjah? 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Alina B said:


> I'm new to the UAE. My residency visa is from Sharjah and so is my driver's license. Would I have a problem buying a car in Dubai and registering it there? Or does it have to be done in Sharjah?
> Thanks for any advice.


It is not a problem. You need to export the car from Dubai to Sharjah. If you search this forum fo "export car" or "import car" you will find some previous detailed discussions.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

you can do it with no problem if you buying a brand new car , the agency will handel all the work for you , 

as for second hand car , i am not realy aware how it goes ,

good luck .


----------



## sadiq mohammed (Dec 25, 2011)

no actually u can buy a car any where in uae and if u want to register the car in dubai u need dubai visa or u must have tenancy contract in dubai


----------

